# HELP! Restoring a corrupt file.



## Murderalize (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm wondering if there is anyway to restore a .PSD file.

I was working on a piece of art and had been saving quite frequently. After one of my saves my computer randomly turned off and I thought to myself "Good thing I saved 10 seconds ago~" When I started my computer back up and tried to open the file it's nothing but one layer ( Instead of my 15 I had ) of black with red lines at the top. I assume this means it's corrupt, and if so is there any possible way to get it back. 

I tried looking for a Temp save file, but as I was using SAI, and didn't know that I had to set one myself until tonight, there wasn't one prior to this incident. I have a .DAT file in the SAI folder that has last nights date and time on it, if that can be used for anything? But I've downloaded some programs and nothing thus far seems to work.

Am I missing something, or am I truly screwed with this file?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you overwrite each save, over the old one?
In that case, I think you're pretty much screwed. I don't think the software saves any restoration data.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 5, 2012)

If the dat file is really small (like in KB), then it's not it. However, you can try using Photoshop and do an Open As on the file if it's really large. Otherwise, no I don't believe you can recover this file if you don't have any tmp files after the crash that would match the size of a PSD with layers.


----------



## Murderalize (Apr 5, 2012)

*Sigh* I kinda figured, that there wasn't going to be any hope with this. Thanks for the responses anyway. At least now I know to set up a Temp file with SAI and to save under multiple file names for a backup e_e


----------

